# Beef O' Brady for the Twin 150's



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Few guys getting together today, to bring the racing season in, meeting at Beef O'Brady around noon, come hang out and support the owner Tracy Goodson, it will be a good time!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

at mobile & fairfield? if so, ask for my daughter kelley...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> at mobile & fairfield? if so, ask for my daughter kelley...


yes mike thats the one he is talking about


----------

